# Barsch&Hecht in Massen (Neufeldersee)



## Albrecht (28. September 2005)

,,,,,


----------



## rob (28. September 2005)

*AW: Barsch&Hecht in Massen (Neufeldersee)*

petri al!!
gute strecke!
ich glaub ich muss mich an euch mal anhängen und einen tag mit der spinnrute mitgehen:m
lg rob


----------



## Drohne (28. September 2005)

*AW: Barsch&Hecht in Massen (Neufeldersee)*

*Servus Albrecht:m !*

Als alter Neufelderseer sag ich Euch ein kräftiges Petri Heil zu den tollen Fängen#6. Ihr habs hoffentlich beim super Wirten nebenan einen ordentlichen klaren gehoben!

An diesen wunderschönen See erinnere ich mit großer Freude zurück. In der Nähe des Tauchklubs hatte ich jahrelang meinen Bootsplatz inne und genau vis a vis meinen Fischerplatz. Das ist ein einmalig schöner See:k. Nach Beginn mit dem Hausbau war mir leider der doch lange Weg von sicherlich mehr als 100km etwas zu lang und ich entschied mich damals für die Alte Donau in Wien. War auch eine sehr Gute Entscheidung 

Wißt Ihr übrigens, dass angeblich in den Untiefen dort auch stramme Waller drinnen sind und wie bitte schauts im Moment dort Karpfenmäßig aus;+ .

Jedenfalls liebe Grüßen und ein kräftiges 

Petri Heil von Drohne


----------



## Drohne (28. September 2005)

*AW: Barsch&Hecht in Massen (Neufeldersee)*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> petri al!!
> gute strecke!
> ich glaub ich muss mich an euch mal anhängen und einen tag mit der spinnrute mitgehen:m
> lg rob


 
*Servus Rob!#6 *

Dieser See ist für den Werner und Dich wie geschaffen, aber, Du mußt unbedingt Dein Boot mitnehmen, ohne geht dort absolut nichts weil nahezu alles verbaut ist. Mit Boot bist dort Kaiser!|supergri 

LG von Drohne und seinem Weisl!

PS: 
Wir freuen uns bereits auf den Bericht vom Werner, dieser Mann ist echt toll.


----------



## Isfandiar (28. September 2005)

*AW: Barsch&Hecht in Massen (Neufeldersee)*

Petri Heil!!  Solche Barsche sind echt ein Traum…echt super…  :m 

Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, wo man Tageskarten kaufen kann und ob man da noch andere Karten erwerben muss.

Hab bisserl gegoogelt, aber da war irgendwie nix übers angeln im Neufelder See. 

Besten dank schon im Voraus, 

mfg
Isfand


----------



## FraBau (29. September 2005)

*AW: Barsch&Hecht in Massen (Neufeldersee)*

Petri Heil#6 

Noch NIE habe ich Barsche mit 30+ gesehen.......die sehen echt GUT AUS!!!


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (29. September 2005)

*AW: Barsch&Hecht in Massen (Neufeldersee)*

:m 
Ja, der Neufelder See ist wirklich genial! Mein bester Freund hat dort ein Haus, direkt am Ufer. Wir waren früher (Ende der 80er) regelmäßig um WEihnachten Hechtfischen, dort hab ich überhaupt meinen ersten Hecht gefangen. Der hatte, wenn ich mich recht erinnere 82cm. 
Im Sommer haben wir dort auch jede Menge Barsche gefangen - die größten, so erinnere ich mich, haben wir unter der Taucherplattformen gefangen. Damals war das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köfi noch erlaubt. Ich kann mich an wenige spannendere Momente erinnern!!
Wir haben einen kleinen Barsch als Köder am Rücken gehakt, dann runtergelassen auf die geeignete Tiefe und dann (meistens) kurz gewartet. Plopp, der Schwimmer taucht, kurz gewartet, Anhieb und rauf mit dem Fisch. Da waren immer wieder welche mit 30+ dabei. 
Dann zurück gerudert, Barsche filetiert und in Butter mit etwas Curry gebraten, ein Gedicht!!
So solls sein!
LG
Stephan


----------



## mrrobbie (29. September 2005)

*AW: Barsch&Hecht in Massen (Neufeldersee)*

Schön wars..... 


hab selten so gut geschlafen wie letzte nacht..... @ albrecht freu mich schon auf die nächste session...dann aber mit geflochtener...(vielleicht lag es ja daran) aber wieder mit spinner..*FG*


----------



## Albrecht (29. September 2005)

*AW: Barsch&Hecht in Massen (Neufeldersee)*

Petri Dank!

Die Aufsichtsfischer haben uns von 15 kg Karpfen, 50 Kg Welsen und riesigen Hechten erzählt, aber Fotos gab`s keine... Ich weis nicht ob der Karpfenbestand so toll ist, da wir trotz extrem klaren Wassers nur 2 kleine sehen konnten (ein paar sind auch gesprungen).

Die Lizenzen kauft man am besten in der Bäckerei (gegenüber des Bahnhofes).
Offnungszeiten : 5:30-11:00.  Fischerkarte : € 28, Boot : € 9

Man bräuchte wohl eine burgenländische Fischerkarte... aber Keiner will sie sehen  

TL,
AL


----------



## Isfandiar (29. September 2005)

*AW: Barsch&Hecht in Massen (Neufeldersee)*

besten dank für die Infos.......man kriegt also die Frühstücksbrötchen und die Angelkarte am selben Ort...was gibts schöneres??


----------



## Helmet (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Barsch&Hecht in Massen (Neufeldersee)*

das hört sich nicht schlecht an  gratuliere zu den Fängen 
ich bräucht ca. 15 - 20 Minuten zum Neufeldersee  Meine Spinnrute hab ich schon lang nicht mehr ausgepackt  Mal sehn ob ich nächstes Jahr ein bissl Zeit hab!


----------

